# negative test



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

10 days ago we had e.t after ICSI and we were due to do the pregnancy test on thurs 8th June.  As always I am impatient and have just done one from the chemist. It was negative. Just wondering if anyone knows of anyone who has done this and then later got a positive on the test date.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i know of several people on the site who tested the day before their bloods and got a negative.  i had heard it happenning often enough so that i didnt go near a pee stick!  You're testing..what?  5 days early?  thats pretty early to test.  chuck out all your pee sticks is the best advice i can give.   

did you have a day 3 transfer?  or blast?

good luck.


----------



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

I had a day 2 transfer of 2 embryos. I was having more frequent back pain/ period pain so I wanted to do the test so I could move on. Stupid me!!!!  I know the clinic say do not test until day 14 or 15 but I thought that was just because you could get a false positive from the remaining hcg injection in your system.


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like you've tested way too early. Hang in there!

Plummy
xxx


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Shepherdess
I'm due to test the same day as you and am trying desperately not to open the HPT packet.
One of the girls on my cycle buddies board tested negative on day 13 and positive on day 17!!! so lock the bathroom cupboard until Thursday.
Wishing you lots of luck and lots of  
Ali*
xxx


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

I recently had a negative test after our first attempt at ICSI.  Like you I did the test early, it is horrible when you don't see that blue line.  I was still hopeful but then the day after the test i started bleeding and on the test day it confirmed that I wasn't pregnant.

You just never know until the test day so next time I am going to try and resist doing an early test.  Also a lady I work with got pregnant naturally and didn't realise until she was 3 months gone, she did several tests when she missed her period but they were all negative!

My fingers are crossed for you and I hope you get a positive result on test day.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

Princess Monica.


----------

